# My Year Of 07'



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

Guys I am new here but wanted to share some pics of the 07' season. I am currently deployed to Iraq so my time was very limited all year but I did the best I could with time managment! Had alot of great hunts but the duck season was nill as I was gone from the deployment but did get to take my annual freelance trip to Saskatchewan.....

Here is the start of the season with turkeys. While I did'nt get the hunt all the states I normally do, I did have some fun and got the boy on some birds as well..










[/img]


















[/img]









Then came the fishing season....Caught alot of fish this summer but here are a few pics...










[/img]


















[/img]



























[/img]









Then came my annual FREELANCE trip to Saskatchewan...My mentor and me was the only ones again this year but we had an outstanding hunt as usual with great friends from over the years up there..










[/img]


















[/img]


















[/img]


















[/img]


















Here is the highlight of the trip for me....Not only is this snow goose banded but it was a COMMI!!! It was banded on Wrangel Island, RUSSIA!!!!!
[/img]









Got home and did'nt have any time to scout for deer so I hunted one of the stands that has prodiced for me in the pass....
142 7/8".......could'nt let him walk as time was a factor!!!










Then came some time for coyotes. I spent most of my time calling for some newbies but did take a few.....Life will be hard for them come this winter!

[/img]



























I bird hunt as well and have two pretty good shorthairs...I just don't get to hunt them as much as I or THEY would like!!
[/img]


















[/img]









Thats it! Thanks for taking your time to read and look and I wish you guys the best ! Hopefully when I get home from this war I will be able to share some more!!


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome pics Kino, Good year !

Keep your head down bud !
Norm


----------



## hogcaller (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks like you filled your freezer! Thanks for serving our country!


----------



## Goosehauler23 (Apr 7, 2008)

Is that a blue phase ross on the top of the pile on the photo dated 10-16-2007? Sure looks like one.


----------



## sdrookie (May 21, 2006)

Wow!


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

Goosehauler23 said:


> Is that a blue phase ross on the top of the pile on the photo dated 10-16-2007? Sure looks like one.


Not really sure but maybe....We have taken alot of oddball things in saskatchewan..... Been there many many times and God willing will continue to do so. Thanks for all the nice comments guys as I am CHOMPING at the bit to get back to life! I am coming home for leave here soon and can't wait!


----------



## kpj17hmr (Feb 12, 2008)

man i need to move to what ever state you live in.. it looks like hunters paradice!!!
Thanks for fighting for my freedome!!!


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Is that a 204 in the top pic of the yotes, because it looks like the new modle they have.


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

kpj17hmr said:


> man i need to move to what ever state you live in.. it looks like hunters paradice!!!
> Thanks for fighting for my freedome!!!


 Trust me....it ain't paradise where I live!!!! That is why I have to drive about 40-50,000 a year to keep up with some game! I live in the "toenail" of southern Indiana.....In 10 minutes I am in Kentucky and about an hour I am in Illinois.

varmit b gone...that is the new 204 with ziess glass on it.... After being around that rifle on a few hits this past winter I am NOT a fan of the 204. Don't get me wrong, it shoots okay for a factory rifle as it will average around an inch MOA but the 32 grain bullets did not perform like I feel they need to.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

great looking photos Kino..be safe over there..


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Great pics. Get back safely so you can get out there this fall and get some more


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

man you did have a great year!!!! be safe over there in the sandbox and thanks for serving!!!


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

Hey man nice pics, and I cant thank you enough for being in the service. You live on the opposite side of the state as me, I live in Huntington county. We have some big bucks here but they are so smart from being poached(deff. not us, a neighbor) they never show during gun season, man sometime ill get one.


----------



## goosehunter20 (Oct 19, 2006)

whats all in the picture dated 10 13 2007?


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

goosehunter20 said:


> whats all in the picture dated 10 13 2007?


Those are sharptail grouse (locals call them chickens) and hungarian partridge or huns. In my opinion, they are the best eating birds from up there followed closely by the young specks and sandhill cranes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

What kind of geese are in thr 10-16 pic?


----------



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

White fronts aka specs


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice pics


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet pics. thanks for sharin!! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Kino said:


> [/img]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the geese in the bottom of the pile???


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Crains


----------



## M12shooter (May 31, 2008)

Nice pics and great hunt in saskatchewan. I am a Canadian and hunt our prairies as well.

Lurk on many hunting/fishing forums and often wonder why so many non-res. hunters post so many pics of high volume kills and give details as to the number of hunters in the group and days spent hunting. Not that this is the case here but not uncommon to see groups of hunters posed with obvious overlimit/possetion of game birds/animals. Forum threads of hunters boasting about shooting 500 ducks and 200 geese are not that hard to find..

Inside info here... many Canadian sportsmen are starting to get a bad taste toward visiting hunters because of the aforenentioned. Newspapers pics and articles of hundreds of birds dicarded in out of the way places after being "gifted" to locals are becoming more common with each passing season. A strong movement is now in place to ban freelance hunting by all aliens ... something I myself would hate to see. Once again, I believe only a small fraction of visitors as well as local hunters intentionally break game laws and thus make the entire group look bad.

Enjoy your hunts in Canada guys as this supports our local economies. Hunt safe and for the sake of all conservation minded sportsmen harvest what you can reasonably utilize.


----------



## dtlwheels (Apr 5, 2008)

nice pics. your shoulder must be sore after a year like that  :lol:


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

GOOD PICS AND THANK YOU FOR SERVING OUR COUNTRY!! JUST KEEP COMIN HOME SAFE!!


----------



## Kino (Apr 18, 2008)

M12shooter said:


> Nice pics and great hunt in saskatchewan. I am a Canadian and hunt our prairies as well.
> 
> Lurk on many hunting/fishing forums and often wonder why so many non-res. hunters post so many pics of high volume kills and give details as to the number of hunters in the group and days spent hunting. Not that this is the case here but not uncommon to see groups of hunters posed with obvious overlimit/possetion of game birds/animals. Forum threads of hunters boasting about shooting 500 ducks and 200 geese are not that hard to find..
> 
> ...


Just wanted to touch a little on your comments...... I have been to Canada many many times and will continue to do so, until the outfitters gets the government to get greedy and stop freelance hunting and that will be the day I stop going. As for posting pics with kills,days, hunters and amount taken, I said NOTHING other than I hunted about a week and went with my good friend. Having CLEANED EVERYTHING we took, I assure you that NONE of the meat was wasted NOR was the limit EVER broken. In fact, other than one stop sign that I did'nt see after running through it and speeding a little, I have NEVER broken the law in Canada. One thing I have noticed in my many years up there is how locals get worked up on rumors and "assume" you are committing illegal acts, especially if you are successful. I hope that any true waterfowler that is dyed in the wool gets to experiance the thrill of hunting the prairies of Canada as it truly is awesome and remember to set good examples as most folks do when they are up there :beer:


----------

